# Ipad Mini Retina



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 18, 2013)

Looking for some advise on a non-knife topic. I'm in the market for a new ipad mini retina but am unsure how much memory I should get it with. I'm going to get the Wi Fi model. I won't be taking a lot of photos or videow and probably won't have a lot of music on the device either. Do you think the 16G would surfice or should I go for tone with more RAM? Please share your thoughts and expeirence. TKs dennis


----------



## tripleq (Nov 18, 2013)

For a majority of users 16gigs is more than enough. I have about 8gigs of music on the device permanently and I've never come close to maxing out the memory. Pics and vids are easy to transfer to your desktop or laptop to free up space.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 18, 2013)

Thats reasurring thanks Trip!


----------



## Seth (Nov 18, 2013)

Agree; 16 gigs is plenty unless you insist on carrying your entire video and music library.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 18, 2013)

I think 16GB is probably good...can't see going more than 32GB though. For my phones, I have a 16 + 64...for work 16 is plenty, for personal 64 is too much, but 32 isn't enough. 

My $.02


----------



## labor of love (Nov 18, 2013)

ive owned 4 ipads so far, and ive never really come close to maxing out the space on a 16gig. music and movies take up all the storage usually and honestly for an ipad i dont require much of either. 16 gigs is more than enough space to handle photos and ebooks, and apps. actually, i kinda question apples pricing structure for their storage space. $100 extra per 16 gigs seems steep.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 18, 2013)

Great FB Seth, Danny and Labor. Look at that, spenfding time on KKF is actually saving me $. LOL

Labor, agreed, Apple does shaft us on memory.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 18, 2013)

Just a +1. I got the 32GB one and realized 16GB would have been enough for the Ipad unless you want to do a lot of photo stuff on it - but that's not what it's there for, anyway. But I like 32GB on my Iphone (would have gone for the 64GB if Apple didn't rip us off on the memory prices that much) because I occasionally use that to play music in the car and the extra storage helps to get more variety on there. 

Stefan


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 18, 2013)

Wife has a 16GB and has never complained.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2013)

I have 16GB on my iPhone, it is a struggle to keep enough available storage to add an occasional app or update the OS. I have only a small selection of music (some lossless), about 50 photos, no video, some utility apps, no games; I would need more storage for the iPad.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 18, 2013)

If you want to have music and movies on hand, you'll need more than 16. If your primary use is netflix, internet, and reading with the occasional game 16 GB will do you. The wife has an IPad and gets by with plenty of extra space on the 16 gb. Her main use is internet, facebook, and reading. Those eBooks take virtually no space and she has a ton of them.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 18, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> I have 16GB on my iPhone, it is a struggle to keep enough available storage to add an occasional app or update the OS. I have only a small selection of music (some lossless), about 50 photos, no video, some utility apps, no games; I would need more storage for the iPad.


 If you have only a small selection of music, about 50 photos, no videos, some utility apps, no games, then what the hell is using all your memory? :scratchhead:


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 19, 2013)

bahamaroot said:


> If you have only a small selection of music, about 50 photos, no videos, some utility apps, no games, then what the hell is using all your memory? :scratch head:


I checked, 8.22 GB Audio 989 songs 42 artists, 216MB 48 photos, 1.96GB 60 Apps, 14.7MB 7 books, 321.4 MB Documents & Data, 1.42GB other, 1.4GB free. I am actually surprised it totaled out to that many songs and apps, because it does feel like a small selection. I recently removed a few hundred photos, good amount of music and several apps to make space for the OS update, which explains the free space. With home sharing and iCloud one could remove a lot of music depending on how you are using the device.


----------

